# Compilazione kdebase 3.2.1 e 3.2.2 fallita: HELP!

## Carmine

Salve ragazzi,

Ho un problem..one enorme con KDE da, ormai quasi 1 mese.

Non riesco in aclun modo a compilare kdebase 3.2.1 o kdebase 3.2.2.

Il tutto accade su di un portatile ACER Aspire 1501LMi.

Ho cercato per mari e per monti, e provato ad applicare tutti i suggerimenti

dati senza, tuttavia, venirne a capo.

Ho anche osservato che il problema è abbastanza comune.

Aggiungo inoltre che ho provveduto ad escludere problemi dei banchi

di memoria (long run test di 9 ore e nessun problema di RAM).

Vi riporto il testo del messaggio che ho inserito anche su bugs.gentoo.org.

(Bug #45227)

La cosa è sconfortante perchè non si riesce (almeno io non ci riesco)

a trovare uno spunto per cercare di rimediare.

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie a tutti

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here follows the complete /etc/make.conf on the notebook (ACER 1501LMi):

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="amd64 3dnow sse mmx sse sse2 apm"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.math.bme.hu http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

---

And this is _one_ of the point where KDE stops compiling. Yes, one of the points because it happens to change at almost every compile.

Making all in Editors

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Editors'

cd ../../.. && \

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --foreign kappfinder/apps/Editors/Makefile

cd ../../.. && perl admin/am_edit kappfinder/apps/Editors/Makefile.in

cd ../../.. && /bin/sh ./config.status kappfinder/apps/Editors/Makefile

fast creating kappfinder/apps/Editors/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 1 file(s).

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Editors'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Editors'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Editors'

Making all in Internet

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Internet'

cd ../../.. && \

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --foreign kappfinder/apps/Internet/Makefile

cd ../../.. && perl admin/am_edit kappfinder/apps/Internet/Makefile.in

cd ../../.. && /bin/sh ./config.status kappfinder/apps/Internet/Makefile

fast creating kappfinder/apps/Internet/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 1 file(s).

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Internet'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Internet'

Making all in Terminal

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Internet/Terminal'

cd ../../../.. && \

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --foreign kappfinder/apps/Internet/Terminal/Makefile

make[5]: *** No rule to make target `/config.status', needed by `Makefile'. Stop.

make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

cd ../../../.. && perl admin/am_edit kappfinder/apps/Internet/Terminal/Makefile.in

make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Internet/Terminal'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Internet'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.2.1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 128, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

---

Last, but not least, my "emerge --info":

Portage 2.0.50-r6 (default-amd64-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.5-gentoo-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 x86_64 4

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.9

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.math.bme.hu http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 apm arts avi berkdb crypt encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mikmod motif mpeg mysql ncurses nls nogcj oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png postgres python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl tcltk tcpd tetex truetype xml2 xmms xv zlib"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## randomaze

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/kappfinder/apps/Internet/Terminal'
> 
> cd ../../../.. && \
> 
> /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.2.1/work/kdebase-3.2.1/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --foreign kappfinder/apps/Internet/Terminal/Makefile
> ...

 

strano quel "/config.status", possibile che si sia perso l'inizio della directory?

----------

## Carmine

@randomaze:

Non saprei.

In fase di compilazione non si ferma sempre allo stesso punto!

Ho provato anche con:

DO_NOT_COMPILE="doc" emerge -v kdebase

In questo modo, è andato poco oltre. Non so se sia stato un caso però.

Se si fermasse sempre allo stesso punto, la regolarità potrebbe rendere

più facile trovare il colpevole.

Alcune volte si blocca subito dopo il termine del "./configure", altre

va per circa 30 minuti, altre ancora per 5...boh!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho compilato kdebase 3.2.1 su AMD XP-2500 senza troppe difficoltà. 

Thx

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Visto che l'errore lo da random vedi di provare a fare dei test sul hardware esempio memtest.

----------

## Carmine

@fedeliallalinea:

Ho già effettuato il memtest e, fortunatamente, non risultano problemi

alla memoria.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E l'hd sta bene?

----------

## MonsterMord

Dico la mia, non ridete   :Embarassed: 

Può essere un problema di surriscaldamento?

KDE è notevolmente + pesante da compilare di ogni altra roba.

Prova a togliere il J2, raffredarlo bene e compilare singoli pacchetti per volta

kde-base, kde-network etc...

----------

## Carmine

@fedeliallalinea:

Non ho eseguito test approfonditi con linux, tuttavia:

1. Ho reinstallato Gentoo sulla stessa partizione più di una volta

    senza avere alcun problema.

    Se hai qualche suggerimento per testarne lo stato di salute, è

    ben accetto.  :Smile: 

2. Ho compilato altri pacchetti corposi (mozilla-firefox ad esempio) e tutto

    è andato liscio.

Il file system è ext3 come suggerito per la piattaforma AMD64.

Anche se poco significativo, l'hardware è recente (poco più di 1 mese di

vita).

Thx

----------

## Carmine

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Dico la mia, non ridete  
> 
> Può essere un problema di surriscaldamento?
> 
> KDE è notevolmente + pesante da compilare di ogni altra roba.
> ...

 

1. Ho il megaventolone sempre attivo durante la compilazione.

    In ogni caso, non è banale come ipotesi.

     Ma, c'è una cosa che mi porta ad escludere il surriscaldamento.

     Come ho già detto, alcune volte si pianta proprio subito 

     dopo il "./configure", troppo presto quindi per il surriscaldamento  :Smile: 

2. I pacchetti li ho compilati singolarmente.

    A dire il vero, a me interessa k3b visto che sto apprezzando XFCE4.

Thx

----------

## idum

Non so se ti puo' aiutare, pero' ho avuto il tuo stesso problema e ho cercato nei bugzilla, trovando come soluzione il mettere MAKEOPTS="-j1" per un bug in kdemultimedia, se ho compreso bene.

Il bug mi e' venuto fuori dopo che ho aggiornato (credo) compilatori e affini lanciando un emerge -u gs-sources in una fase precedente.

Ora sto ricompilando con questo sistema e ti faro' sapere se ho risolto.

Idum

----------

## Carmine

 *idum wrote:*   

> Non so se ti puo' aiutare, pero' ho avuto il tuo stesso problema e ho cercato nei bugzilla, trovando come soluzione il mettere MAKEOPTS="-j1" per un bug in kdemultimedia, se ho compreso bene.
> 
> Il bug mi e' venuto fuori dopo che ho aggiornato (credo) compilatori e affini lanciando un emerge -u gs-sources in una fase precedente.
> 
> Ora sto ricompilando con questo sistema e ti faro' sapere se ho risolto.
> ...

 

Provo subito subito, il tempo di trangugiare il panino e ...

Speriamo...

----------

## idum

A me non ha risolto  :Sad:  ma ho dato una occhiata a dove poteva essere (forse) l'errore: infatti mi cerca una libreria in /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu.. che non c'è dato che ovviamente le librerie sono in ..../i686-pc-linux-gnu/..

la cosa dunque e' diversa dal tuo caso e anche da quella indicata nel bugzilla...

Tuttavia avete una idea di cosa posso fare per correggere sta cosa? 

Saluti

----------

## randomaze

 *idum wrote:*   

> A me non ha risolto  ma ho dato una occhiata a dove poteva essere (forse) l'errore: infatti mi cerca una libreria in /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu.. che non c'è dato che ovviamente le librerie sono in ..../i686-pc-linux-gnu/..
> 
> la cosa dunque e' diversa dal tuo caso e anche da quella indicata nel bugzilla...
> 
> Tuttavia avete una idea di cosa posso fare per correggere sta cosa? 
> ...

 

che CHOSTS hai nel file /etc/make.conf?

CHe installazione hai fatto ? (Stage3+GRP?)

----------

## idum

Ho CHOSTS="i686-pc-linux-gnu" come dovrebbe essere, e infatti la chiamata alle librerie in ../i386-pc-liinux-gnu/ sono strane anche per la mia poca esperienza linuxiana.

L'installazione e' iniziata come stage3+GPL, ma poi ho cambiato rotta quasi a metà perchè ho installato il kernel gk-sources e poi ho fatto emerge -u gk-sources che mi ha aggiornato anche i compilatori gcc, python etc. e dunque a ogni installazione successiva andava a prendermi i sorgenti e i binari quasi tutti in rete e pochi dai pacchetti installati.

Adesso ho provato dando un emerge sync per dare una aggiornata al portage (magari dipendeva da questo) e ho aggiunto il ccache per accelerare un poco la compilazione.

Idum

----------

## idum

nessun risultato  :Sad: 

----------

## Carmine

@idum:

MAKEOPTS="-j1" ...

...non ha funzionato sigh!  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Question: 

----------

## AndreaR

se può consolarti io ho lo stesso problema e sono due giorni che provo e riprovo ma niente!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:  se tu dici che è un mese mi comincio a preoccupare!!!!

----------

## Carmine

 *AndreaR wrote:*   

> se può consolarti io ho lo stesso problema e sono due giorni che provo e riprovo ma niente!!!!   se tu dici che è un mese mi comincio a preoccupare!!!!

 

Ne ho provate di tutti i colori, inclusa una reinstallazione completa

del sistema.

C'era un hint in rete che suggeriva di modificare il file cvs.sh di kdebase 3.2.1

alla riga 320. Pare che il problema fosse legato ad un file che non veniva creato (se non erro "configure.in.in" anzichè "configure.in.min").

Altri suggerivano di provare la compilazione per 3 o più volte, ancora,

di usare DO_NOT_COMPILE="doc"

E così via...

Non so più che fare!

----------

## AndreaR

 *AndreaR wrote:*   

> C'era un hint in rete che suggeriva di modificare il file cvs.sh di kdebase 3.2.1
> 
> alla riga 320. Pare che il problema fosse legato ad un file che non veniva creato (se non erro "configure.in.in" anzichè "configure.in.min").
> 
> Altri suggerivano di provare la compilazione per 3 o più volte, ancora,
> ...

 

Anche io provero tutte queste cose per il momento ho messo xfce4 che non ha dato problemi....cmq su questa macchina dove ho un duron 1200 mi ha fallito anche la compilazione di gnome e credo che alla fine sia un problema hardware anche perchè gli errori sono random.....se risolvo ti farò sapere nel frattempo prova con xfce4 a me ha funzionato!!!

----------

## Carmine

@AndreaR:

Attualmente, io sto utilizzando XFCE4, e fatta eccezione per alcune cose

non sento la mancanza di KDE.

Di KDE a me serve, per il momento, solo K3b!

----------

## idum

Io comunque sto risolvendo al momento emergendo una prima volta il pacchetto incriminato (nel mio caso kdemultimedia) in versione stable (togliendo ~arc dal make.conf) e poi rifaccio fare l'emerge con gli elementi unstable.

In questa maniera sembra che il sistema abbia superato l'intoppo momentaneo.

se ti puo' essere utile e' il massimo che le mie scarse competenze possono darti.

Saluti

----------

## Carmine

 *idum wrote:*   

> Io comunque sto risolvendo al momento emergendo una prima volta il pacchetto incriminato (nel mio caso kdemultimedia) in versione stable (togliendo ~arc dal make.conf) e poi rifaccio fare l'emerge con gli elementi unstable.
> 
> In questa maniera sembra che il sistema abbia superato l'intoppo momentaneo.
> 
> se ti puo' essere utile e' il massimo che le mie scarse competenze possono darti.
> ...

 

Per il momento, e spero anche il più a lungo possibile, ho solo k3b come unstable nei

pacchetti per KDE.

Tra l'altro, in precedenza (prima di reinstallare tutto), ho utilizzato i pacchetti binari per KDE

e compilato k3b manualmente senza aver il minimo problema.

Questo problema è davvero frustrante. Certo, potrei accontentarmi della linea di comando, ma

a questo punto, è tutto inutile avere un ambiente grafico.

----------

## Carmine

Allora?

Nessun suggerimento

A tutti quelli cui possa interessare, c'è un bug su bugs.gentoo.org

che parla di questo problema:  #45227 

Lo trovate anche cercando: ALL kdebase

----------

## turborocket

anche io ho un problema simile mi da un errore quando emergo il kdebase!

non riesco proprio a farlo funzionre sono 2ore ce spippolo sul forum...

----------

## motaboy

apri un nuovo thread e posta esattamente a partire dalll'errore, attenzione: L'ERRORE non dove dice che c'e stato un errore...

----------

## turborocket

non so come fare a postare le righe dove compare l'errore...come faccio a fare un dump?

----------

